# What else from Candle Science?



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I am going to order Cranberry Marmalade from Candle Science. I have never used this company and I don't make candles. Is there any other CP tried and true fos that you would recommend?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Cranberry Marmalade did not behave well for me AT ALL. Their Plumberry and Honeycomb are my favorites.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Carli when I use it I have to get my raw soap to trace, then add the scent. If I add the scent before trace, it will seperate my soap back to oils, then it will take nearly 10 to 15 minutes to get it all to come back together...even then it does come back together and makes beautiful soap. I do not have this problem when I use it as a mixer with other scents. It is just to good not to use an keep this little trick in mind. Others have no problem with it at all, it has to be different recipes. Vicki


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been known to add scent before I reach a true trace. I'm still scared to try it again!!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Jennifer,
I have done with no issues

Oakmoss and Amber- No A & No D

Green Tea & Lemongrass- No A No D

Peppermint & Eucalyptus - Slight A, but workable. Slight D to a yellowish

Sweet Pea- No A slight D to a Beige

Black Raspberry Vanilla No A D to a light Yellow

Cranberry Marmalade No A- D to a dark orange

Gardenia- No A- Slight D to an off white

Lilac- Yes A moves pretty fast, D to a pinkish

Love Spell- No A Slight D to a Beige

Antique Sandalwood- No A slight D to a light tan

Apple Jack and Peel- No A D to a beige- lost scent very fast..was not impressed with this one.

English Garden- No A Slight D to an off white

Lavender Cucumber Sage- No A D to off white almost beige, Not very fond of this scent, all I can really get out of it is the cucumber

Lavender No A D to an off white

Vanilla Lace- No A D to a very dark brown, almost black... Nice scent though

I have a few more from them, but need to soap them first..... lol I have been working on this list to post on the forum all year  I have a bunch more to add, but they are different suppliers and I will do a big thing after I am done with all of them.... I am going to copy and paste this to the reviews section though so all this typing isn't lost 

Hope that helps you some!!!
Lynn


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed reply Lynn!  Which is your absolute favorite?


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I've done many of the CS scents. I really like the white tea and berries ,the baby powder is awesome for baby bars. Super true scent. I love the cran marm and its never misbehaved for me. On the other hand the apple jack and peel I've never gotten to NOT overheat. The frank and myrrh is nice for guys and the Mediterranean fig is a favorite of many in my family but it too strong for me.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

hmmm I don't know if i can pick a favorite!!! 
Love spell,Black rasp V., Cran. marmalade, and oakmoss and Amber are the current loves of my life though I really liked the lilac, but not how it behaved...

Lynn


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Jennifer, more reviews on CS on the review board. I did email you with the address


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the list  Has anyone tried soapsupplies.net?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the additional replies. I checked the review board (nice resource)- I don't want to add more scents...but anyone had a favorite that I just shouldn't resist trying.... well then, I'd have to have my arm twisted. 

Lynn- I haven't found a Lilac anywhere that behaves!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

AHRE Hungarian Lilac works for me.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

My dd just inventoried our CS scents so I can place an order...

We use - 

Dragon's Blood - big seller, no A, we color it black & red so no info on D

Antique Sandalwood - newer to us and moving slow, no A, D light tan

Honeysuckle Jasmine - sells well and steady with a *cult following* that gives us occasional big orders, A move quickly, but does not turn to soap on a stick... pours fine with no plop plop... discolors to a very faint greenish tinge that goes perfectly with the soap.

Black Raspberry Vanilla - flies off the shelves! No A, discolors to a yellow that is giving me fits on getting it colored how I want it... not there yet, but no one cares they love the scent LOL

Coconut Lime Verbena - sells nicely... one of out top FO's. No A, no D... 

Love Spell - just soaped it in a blend... no A or D

Golden Rose - steady seller... not fantastic, not slow... I call it Yellow Rose of Texas. DOES A, this one has texture because it moves faster than I do. No noticeable D... but I color it yellow. 

Frankincense & Myrrh - just did this one... based on reviews I was concerned... so I blended in a bit of Patchouli and Lime EO and it came out VERY nice and I already have orders for it and everyone who smelled it loved it. No A, D brown... This is pictured on my FB (Texadus Farm) and will be on my website this week. 

Caramelized Pralines - sells, but slowly, people either love it or are not impressed (does better in candles), I continue to do small batches since we sell so much in candles, D to a light tan, no A

\


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn is the Golden rose a true rose scent? Also how do you get a true yellow in GM soap? Thanks...


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

WSP's True Lilac is a perfect lilac scent. Soaps nice with no A or D.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

It is a decent rose... not great, but hard to tell from me as *I* really do not like florals especially rose. But it sells nicely. And I am NOT fond of the yellow I get, but again it sells *nicely*... not great, but steady.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the detailed info!


----------

